# cathedral close



## Villa fan

Hello everyone

How would you say _' cathedral close'_ in Italian as I just want to write _"We had to pay to enter the cathedral close"_ 

I don't think cathedral closes exist in Italy and is a particular feature of British cathedrals. The cathedrals of Canterbury, Gloucester, Lichfield, Wells, for example, are all surrounded by a distinctive 'enclosure' of lawns and houses and are completely separate from their cities. I could write _"abbiamo dovuto pagare entrare della zona separata del cattedrale che e` circondato da prati e case" _but that is probably incorrect and seems a little contrived.

_(in the UK, we often have to pay to enter a cathedral but most museums and art galleries are free in complete contrast to the situation in Italy - in Canterbury you even have to pay an entrance fee just to enter the 'close')_

I would really appreciate some suggestions.

Many thanks

Villafan


----------



## Sovi

Per associazione (ma non so se è davvero corretto in ITaliano)... considerato che si dice che un luogo è entro la cinta (delle mura di una cittadella, per esempio) e considerato che close è anche una recinzione... forse "passare entro la cinta della cattedrale"... opputre " entrare nelle "pertinenze" della cattedrale"... "entrare nella proprietà della cattedrale"... 
_"...entrare *nella* zona separata del cattedrale"_ mi dà l'idea di entrare nelle segrete o nella cripta....
Ciao SV


----------



## richard441

terreno cintato?


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Un'immagine è a volte meglio di mille parole.

Su http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_Close c'è anche indicata una mappa http://www.salisburycathedral.org.uk/history.php

Io direi:

_"abbiamo dovuto pagare per entrare nell'area della cattedrale, circondata da prati e case."_


----------



## Sovi

_@ richard... "Abbiamo dovuto pagare entrare nel terreno cintato della cattedrale" a me non suona (ma può essere un parere personale). Il terreno cintato da molto l'idea di un campo o qualcosa di simile mentre, per come capisco il senso di "cathedral close", quì si intende una vasta proprietà con terreni, edifici etc... purtroppo è un concetto che non c'è in Italia, la chiesa ha delle proprietà ma non ho mai visto pagare per entrare ad esempio in sagrestia per un documento o per entrare a casa del parroco o all'oratorio... anche se ammetto che le mie frequentazioni sono davvero irrrisorie  _
_Ciao_


----------



## Piero.G

area circostante la cattedrale

zona (area) riservata della cattedrale


----------



## Gianfry

Uhm... Quite a difficult translation...
Maybe "pertinenze" (as suggested by sovi) could do.
Here is a definition for "pertinenza" from the Treccani dictionary:
_la cosa mobile o immobile destinata in modo durevole a servizio o  ornamento di un’altra cosa, che normalmente è immobile, per destinazione  effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale e da chi ha su essa  un diritto reale_
You might translate into "Abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere alle pertinenze della Cattedrale".
Obviously, it's not very colloquial as it may be in English.
Otherwise, folloqing mxyz, I would go for a simple "Abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere all'area della Cattedrale".

EDIT:
"Area riservata della cattedrale", as suggested by Piero.G, is a good option.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Gianfry said:


> ..."Area riservata della cattedrale", as suggested by Piero.G, is a good option.


I don't think so, because you don't have an unreserved area. The righ option for me remains simply "area della cattedrale"


----------



## Piero.G

mxyzptlk63 said:


> I don't think so, because you don't have an unreserved area. The righ option for me remains simply "area della cattedrale"



"area riservata" -> nel senso di spazio dedicato esclusivamente alle attività della cattedrale


----------



## Passante

che sia il chiostro?
una cosa analoga all'inglese la trovo solo nei monasteri in italia e anche in essi a volte si paga per entrare a visitare i luoghi
http://www.antimo.it/pagine/contenuti/02_07_riquadro_monastero.html
anche come nome chiostro significa luogo chiuso

ps anche abbazia o convento possono avere orti all'interno chiostri e vari edifici interni
esempio   http://www.webalice.it/allietarti/San%20Benedetto%20Po.htm

pps onestamente l'unico termine che mi viene in mente in italiano per cathedral close è '*il complesso della cattedrale'* da cui

_(in the UK, we often have to pay to enter a cathedral but most  museums and art galleries are free in complete contrast to the situation  in Italy - in Canterbury you even have to pay an entrance fee just to  enter the 'close')_
*In Gran Bretagna spesso dobbiamo pagare per entrare in una cattedrale, ma molti musei e gallerie d'arte sono gratuiti(ad entrata gratuita)  all'opposto di quello che succede in Italia - a Canterbury devi perfino pagare per entrare nel complesso interno.*


----------



## Piero.G

"The cathedral was set on spacious grounds that provided ample sites 								for the houses of the cathedral clergy, the bishop, the dean and the 								resident canons."
http://salisbury.art.virginia.edu/close.html





http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/cathedral_close : An enclosed precinct surrounding a cathedral.

Area delimitata, area adibita a particolari funzioni. In italiano si esprime ciò, generalmente, con "riservata".


----------



## Passante

Piero.G said:


> Area delimitata, area adibita a particolari funzioni. In italiano si esprime ciò, generalmente, con "riservata".



si, letteralmente se traduci close intendi chiuso e riservato, ma se dici che vai a visitare tutti gli edifici di un abbazia e i suoi giardini e orti non dici che entri nei luoghi riservati dell'abbazia (anche se in italiano è corretto), ma dici semplicemente in generale che sei andato a visitare il complesso dell'abbazia di pinco pallo, no?
poi in caso specifichi che hai visitato il chiostro il refettorio la biblioteca ecc..

PS rileggendo forse direi '*il complesso interno* dell'abbazia' di pinco pallo


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Da quello che ho capito io (e per quello che mi ricordo da una visita a Westmister di tanti anni fa) si paga per vedere qualunque cosa; non si fa distinzione fra aree riservate (a pagamento) ed aree gratuite.


----------



## Sovi

Forse, ma non necesariamente... "abbiamo dovuto pagare per entrare a visitare le proprietà annesse alla cattedrale"? Mah... è difficile rendere questo concetto


----------



## london calling

Passante said:


> che sia il chiostro? No, si dice "cloister".


_Parco (privato)_, visto che in inglese un "close" si trova comunque nei "grounds" di una cattedrale?


----------



## richard441

Non riusciamo ad esprimere che il 'close' è un tipo di strada (sì con dei jardini al centro normalmente) dove abitano il clero del cattedrale - ci sono le case del decano, ecc. È questo il significato. L'uso del 'close' nei nomi di tante strade inglesi (per 'Oak close', 'Feather Close') è sostanzialmente lo stesso. Non è il chiostro, che può darsi c'è comunque, non include neache tutto la zona privata del duomo. Dunque, non so ...


----------



## Einstein

_



Parco (privato), visto che in inglese un "close" si trova comunque nei "grounds" di una cattedrale?

Click to expand...

_Hmm... ma non mi fa pensare ad un parco, neanche un parchetto. È quasi un quartiere, anche se _quartiere_ non va bene.

*PSPS* Che ne dite di _complesso_?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Hmm... ma non mi fa pensare ad un parco, neanche un parchetto. È quasi un quartiere, anche se _quartiere_ non va bene.


Ma intendevo _parco_ più nel senso di "condominio" (non di _estate_): unità abitative, cortili, giardini, sentieri, campetti, qualche negozio anche, delle volte). Da queste parti ci sono parchi così.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Ma intendevo _parco_ più nel senso di "condominio" (non di _estate_): unità abitative, cortili, giardini, sentieri, campetti, qualche negozio anche, delle volte). Da queste parti ci sono parchi così.


Ho capito. Vediamo cosa dicono gli italiani. Intanto cosa dici del mio PS?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Ho capito. Vediamo cosa dicono gli italiani. Intanto cosa dici del mio PS?


Passante suggested it below, but it doesn't appear to have received many votes! Let's see what happens now you've resuscitated it.


----------



## Sovi

Più ne parlate (i natives, intendo) più mi sembra che si tratti di pertinenze... ma è una parola completamente fuori dall'uso comune.... 
Quartieri ha anche delle accezioni simili (non è necessariamente il quartiere urbano) ma mi sa che non verrebbe molto capito proprio perchè l'uso comune è quello del quartiere urbano.
Complesso... si credo possa rendere... anche se da un senso di unità maggiore di qanto credo sia il significato reale...


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Passante suggested it above, but it doesn't appear to have received many votes! Let's see what happens now you've resuscitated it.


It shows I didn't read Passante's post properly. I happened to open this and saw the word "complesso" staring me in the face!


----------



## Gianfry

Uhm... "complesso" conveys a different meaning, in my opinion.
I would amend my "Abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere *all'area *della Cattedrale" into "Abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere *alla zona *della Cattedrale".
"zona" sounding like involving a wider area (as it seems to be the case).
I really can't come up with a better/simpler traslation...


----------



## Passante

uhh me ne è venuta una carina
abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere *ai cortili/alla corte *della cattedrale
come vi pare?


----------



## Einstein

Passante said:


> uhh me ne è venuta una carina
> abbiamo dovuto pagare per accedere *ai cortili/alla corte *della cattedrale
> come vi pare?


Anche!


----------



## Nellieuk

My try
 tutta l'area antistante la cattedrale


----------



## Einstein

Just to make sure we've got the right idea, here are some more cathedral closes: Lincoln, Wells, Chichester, Durham. They're not all as "closed" as the term suggests, except where they have been deliberately closed off for money-making purposes.


----------



## Villa fan

Thank you for all the help and your suggestions - I didn't realise my _'simple'_ question would turn out to be so complicated!

Villa fan


----------



## richard441

Complesso non funziona mi sembra perché si riferisce all'insieme - cattedrale, jardini, tutto, invece il 'close' è una cosa specifica, dove abita il clero.


----------



## Sovi

Beh... se si intende "solo" la zona dove abita il clero allora si può usare 
"..i quartieri del clero" o "la zona dei quartieri del clero" , al plurale per differenziare il senso da quello di quartiere urbano 
O in italiano più comune "la zona delle abitazioni del clero" "l'area delle abitazioni/case del clero" 
O ma questa è proprio ostica "l'area/la zona insediativa del clero"...

 SV


----------

